# only 7wks but what a enlightening ride.



## geo (Oct 29, 2010)

well, it's been about 7 weeks since she dropped the bomb and turned my world upside down. Well I've gone from being highly emo, wanting her back etc.. to being angry that she left.. to realization that she was not without fault in the demise of this union..( I am not without fault either) 
Well I met her the other day, I wanted to let her know that I won't be some backup plan (if that is her intent), I was ready to file the necessary papers to be done with her. I do still wish things were different but time apart has made me realize that she has become very selfish lately and I don't want to deal with what our marriage has become. It was quite an interesting meeting I actually saw some emotion out of her, don't know if it was because she wasn't getting her way, as we spoke of the division of our assets, or maybe she was getting the impression that I was done. Well I guess that something is going to happen, I am tired of being in limbo. What a roller-coaster this is guess I will hope for the best and prepare for the worst...


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Best of luck on the new beginning of the rest of your life.

Pick up the Friday newspaper and find out what's going on in your area and go have some fun!


Best Wishes to you.


----------

